# Waterproof LED Strip Lights... Bad?



## Moondoggie (Jul 27, 2013)

I am thinking of ordering some of the waterproof white LED light strips off Amazon, they would be used in conjunction with my Stock T8 fixture with an Aqueon Plant bulb.

Please let me know if this is a bad idea or not, i want to add some more white light to my tank as the plant bulb really makes things look reddish.

Lights im thinking about getting:


----------



## Moondoggie (Jul 27, 2013)

To answer my question, i ordered some of the lights, they are not bright enough to even light a tank, they do work quite well in a car though! the blue ones make a really nice moonlight for an aquarium though.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

5050 SMD with more of them per strip (more than 300) could work for low light tanks. I use them to light up my tank racks when doing maintenance after lights out.


----------



## BriDroid (Oct 7, 2012)

I bought a 5 meter roll along with a controller and remote on eBay. I've only played with them, but am planning on adding them to my Ray 2 to try and get some color in there. I'll probably install them this weekend. If I do, I'll put up some pics.

The 5050s are fairly bright. I was surprised!


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

Moondoggie said:


> I am thinking of ordering some of the waterproof white LED light strips off Amazon, they would be used in conjunction with my Stock T8 fixture with an Aqueon Plant bulb.
> 
> Please let me know if this is a bad idea or not, i want to add some more white light to my tank as the plant bulb really makes things look reddish.
> 
> Lights im thinking about getting: Amazon.com: LED Strip light, Waterproof LED Flexible Light Strip 12V with 300 SMD LED, 3258 Cool White. 16.4 Foot / 5 Meter. With 3M Adhesive Back. By Olympic Lighting: Home Improvement


OK.. first MY experience w/ 5m of the RGB 5050smd was not really good.. I had 50w of red/blue/cool white and the strips (all 5m looped on top of the tank) did nothing. 
Now 1) I was using a 1A power supply and 2) they were just randomly placed as best I could but certainly not all pointing down. I put the loop on my porch. It is quite bright there.. 

Your second more expensive option but a fun toy.. current strips w/ R/G/B and white w/ "fancy" controller..
http://www.petco.com/product/122675...shwater-Aquarium-Flexible-LED-Plus-Light.aspx

Is it worth $80?????

Personally I'd go for the RGB LED strips on ebay w/ controller so you can play w/ the color...rather than take a chance on one "shade"... Not much more either (I believe you can still get a 5A power supply ,controller, remote and 5m 5050smd's for under $25 ).. Oh and don't forget these:




 Or equiv for the 5050's. They may be the same.

One strip is probably not enough and looping them is a PIA.. They are cuttable every 3 LED's..or any multiple of 3


----------



## ReluctantHippy (Jun 23, 2011)

Check out the beamswork 1w diode underwater fixtures. I'm using one several inches over two tanks and it's growing plants for me quite well - granted they are lower light plants. Only cost me $30 with the shipping as well. I can't find a picture but you can see it in this video - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j7mntxgKpes


----------



## Moondoggie (Jul 27, 2013)

So i finally just built a hood because i wanted some good lighting, so far it is working quite well! (I actually built it before my LED lights got here because the estimated time of arrival was a couple weeks from now "Snail Mail".










Here is a link to my tank Journal http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=394314&highlight=


----------



## majorwoo (Dec 25, 2012)

Looks good. if you decide you need more light, reorient your CFL's.

Vertical CFL's are a lot more light.









http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=85667&page=2


----------

